# Service History Books?



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all,

We purchased our 2010 Flash 03 as an ex-demo, well, basically and ex-showroom.

When purchased, the dealer (which we won't name yet, but is a Chausson Dealer) had misplaced the documentation apart from the V5 which I've already got back from the DLVA, so I don't suspect anything dodgy.

I'm not really concerned about the user guides as I've downloaded them all from 'tinterweb, but more concerned about any Service History Docs.

What should I be expecting, is there a Chausson Service History and a Ford Service History booklet, or is it just a Chausson combined one?

Just want to know what I should be expecting.

Thanks!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You should have a Chausson service book for the habitation side and a a vehicle service book for the cab.

Arguably the Chausson service book is the more important for water ingress and other warranty claims. Chausson give a 5 year warranty for water ingress and no doubt the dealer won't want to know if you have no proof of habitation servicing and damp checks.

However it won't be the end of the world as duplicate invoices can be requested on completion of the servicing.

Keep one copy and send the other to the dealer to keep your records up to date.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

When I bought the Autocruise Starburst from Morans in September. 
I didn't notice until I got home that the Peugeot service book was missing along with the engine key code card and radio code. 

I contacted Morans and they were mystified but said they'd look into it. 
By coincidence they rang me today. They'd been in touch with the previous owner and he'd found them and sent them on. 
I should get them tomorrow.

Try and find out who the previous owner was.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

The dealer was the previous owner. It's the dealer who has mislaid them.

Bit annoyed really as they are Chausson dealers but are not being very productive.

If they don't come up trumps tomorrow, I'm going to name and shame them and it's not the first time on here either.......!

Lovely people, just seem a bit half soaked......


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

craigrogers said:


> The dealer was the previous owner. It's the dealer who has mislaid them.
> 
> Bit annoyed really as they are Chausson dealers but are not being very productive.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have had my hab checked twice first at Discover where I bought it, who stamped my book, second at Emm Bee in Bury as Discover is no more they stamped the book and also informed me that it's all on computer and goes straight to Chausson, so if your dealer has serviced your van ask them for proof it's gone to Chausson. Pete


----------

